# Fly Fishing Tarpon Crystal River, Homosassa, and Weeki Wachee



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Might be more fruitful to reach out to local guides.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

flyclimber said:


> Might be more fruitful to reach out to local guides.


Understood. Hate to bug them...tough time for guides right now. Weird not in the best position to hire a charter. Was hoping for some little hints from the good folks on here!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The usual patterns will work: cockroach, black, black/red, tan streamers and purple/black, olive/white EP baitfish.

As far as lures, DOA BaitBusters (DeepRunner version for better casting) in gold/black, black/silver, greenback/silver. I've added some bucktail jigs, Gag's Whip-it Eels and modified a MirrOlure 65M with a single in-line trailing hook to my lure bag. Tried one of the new Sebile soft Magic Swimmers recently but they are so big they plop loudly when landing. So I've gone back to the original size that I've had success with. Not sure the originals are still available or not, so I'll use my remaining stash judiciously.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Zika said:


> The usual patterns will work: cockroach, black, black/red, tan streamers and purple/black, olive/white EP baitfish.
> 
> As far as lures, DOA BaitBusters (DeepRunner version for better casting) in gold/black, black/silver, greenback/silver. I've added some bucktail jigs, Gag's Whip-it Eels and modified a MirrOlure 65M with a single in-line trailing hook to my lure bag. Tried one of the new Sebile soft Magic Swimmers recently but they are so big they plop loudly when landing. So I've gone back to the original size that I've had success with. Not sure the originals are still available or not, so I'll use my remaining stash judiciously.


Great info! Thank you!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I fish the area every week, boat ramps here might be worse than your area.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Boat ramps are nuts all over the state.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah it’s been nuts. I can deal with a busy boat ramp, I reckon. Would prefer to fish somewhere where I’m not going to get run over while fishing...


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Day one done. Staying on Crystal River. Dropped in, headed out the mouth of the river, and headed south. Explored the flats between South Point and Sand Key (Gulf side) on the north side of the Homosassa River channel in 4-5 ft. Didn’t see a single fish (maybe one, but didn’t get the best look at it). Someone help! We’re fishing tomorrow, too, before we head back to Tampa.


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Day one done. Staying on Crystal River. Dropped in, headed out the mouth of the river, and headed south. Explored the flats between South Point and Sand Key (Gulf side) on the north side of the Homosassa River channel in 4-5 ft. Didn’t see a single fish (maybe one, but didn’t get the best look at it). Someone help! We’re fishing tomorrow, too, before we head back to Tampa.


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Need to get in more shallow water. 2ft or less and get away from the flats where 8 million boats are running around.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I did. Did you do what I told you to do?


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

So we didn’t see any fish day two, which was no surprise. It got pretty sloppy on our way down south to where some sources indicated we should find fish. We ended up turning around and drifting the flats for some nice trout.

Overall, we had a nice time and love the area. We’ll go back up on a non-holiday weekend and probably drop in at Homosassa instead. Crystal River is beautiful, but we found that we had to make some pretty long runs in rocky waters to get to where we wanted to fish. We don’t have FMT (yet), so it was a little nerve-racking. Came face-to-face with one of these famous rocks while idling (was able to get around it)...I’d hate to see the damage one of those would cause if on plane.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

We were there all last week and had several conversations with guides. Apparently the fish just haven't shown up in numbers yet at all. We got one hookup early in the week and one eat mid week. Then dang near nothing the rest of the week. I might try going back in two weeks to see how its looking.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Heading up this weekend, will disclose results next week


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I got spooled by a little poon on my 1000 sustain trout fishing this morning! He was probably about 20-25lbs, but the 6lb line and little 1000 didn’t stand a chance with him. One head shake and flip then all shoulders as fast and hard as he could go until the spool was clean. Over in seconds or I would have just palmed the spool and broke him off sooner.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I’ve never fished there but the areas you’re talking about are famous for monster tarpon. Fish that will take your 10wt and beat you with it. Get a 12wt.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

My buddy and I booked a trip to catch tarpon on the fly and spin tackle with Captain Brian Sawyer as a part of his bachelor party. Shortly after the confirmation I was able to speak on the phone with Capt. Sawyer who assured me he was dialed in and answered every question I had no matter how novice.
Among many other helpful tips, he recommended we stay at MacRae’s of Homosassa, which was a great call and extremely convenient.The accommodations were so convenient in fact that we could basically roll straight from the bed to the dock.

Our morning started early, with a quick chat during idle speed and then one of the most peaceful boat rides out to our fishing grounds for the day.
We immediately tracked down several groups of large fish rolling which just so happened to be the case all day long. While many hook ups on both fly and spin tackle were encountered, so too was one of the most memorable fishing experiences of my life.

This just so happened to be my first time fishing for tarpon on the fly and Capt. Sawyer was more than happy to provide us with so much more than just gear. He was nothing short of patient, reassuring and highly knowledgeable. You will feel nothing but confidence with Capt. Sawyer on the polling platform, even if your line gets caught in the trolling motor...

I can undoubtedly say Capt. Brian Sawyer exceeded expectations in all categories and will most definitely provide an experience you will never forget. I look forward to our next adventure and god willing many more to come.


----------

